# Carry in SC?



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I currently live in KY, but have been looking at moving to Columbia for a job. I was hoping to get a general impression of what it's like to carry in SC. I've read up on Handgunlaw.us, and so far SC seems far more restrictive than KY.

So far, it seems the big differences are the requirement to inform police, "no guns" signs have force of law, no restaurant carry, and CCW permits cover firearms only.

I was particularly wondering if the "signs have force of law" provision was similar to Texas, in that if the sign didn't meet the rather stringent legal requirements, it was not binding, or if SC allows a reasonable approximation to serve.

Any other important differences I should know? And what's it like carrying in SC in general?

KG


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hello neighbor....surely you are not leaving the good ole blue grass state?


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

RugerP95 said:


> Hello neighbor....surely you are not leaving the good ole blue grass state?


I would prefer not to; family is here, and I like it in general. Unfortunately there's not much in the way of tech jobs in my field in this state.

KG


----------



## bluethunder1962 (Aug 12, 2012)

The no guns sign have to be the right size and in the right place. You can carry in restaurant if they don't serve alcahol. Have to inform LOE when pulled over.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

bluethunder1962 said:


> The no guns sign have to be the right size and in the right place. You can carry in restaurant if they don't serve alcahol. Have to inform LOE when pulled over.


OK, good to know, thanks! KY is a state that doesn't require informing LEOs, so that concept would take getting used to.

KG


----------



## landis_lawton (Oct 23, 2012)

a good rule of thumb when you get pulled over is to hand to officer your CCW along with your licence and inform him/her right then as to rather you have your weapon with you or not. I just moved here from Michigan so I'm still carrying with my Michigan CCW because S.C. sees the michigan CCW as legal. In Michigan, when a officer runs your licence in his/her patrol car, it tells them right then that you are a CCW carier. If you didn't inform them of that matter prior, they can arrest you in michigan.


----------

